# League of grumpy old Past Masters



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 20, 2014)

On the downhill side of my year in the East... Last night I ordered my newest ring, and soon enough will be able to wear it. I have been told by some of the PM's of my lodge that I don't really have to wait because being a York Rite Mason, I am already a Past Master (virtual).

What do you think of my ring selection, and what say you about wearing it before the end of my term?


​
By the way, I don't really plan on rushing it. Besides its coming out of Germany, so it will be a while before it makes it through customs.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 21, 2014)

I would disagree that a holder of the York Rite Virtual Past Master degree is entitled to wear a PM ring, just as he is not entitled to wear a PM apron.  Many Grand Lodge offices require you to be a PM, and I know they don't accept a "virtual" as fulfilling that requirement.

I like the ring.  Personally, I wouldn't wear it until I had completed a year "in the chair," but I know of others who believe you're entitled as soon as you're elected and installed.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been a "virtual" for some years and was made an "honorary" by my lodge before I moved, but I don't believe either entitles me to a ring.
I like your choice, btw, looks great.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 21, 2014)

In Illinois you qualify as a PM the day after you're installed in the east.  That's not the case in my other jurisdictions and I don't know of any Illinois WM who took advantage of that rule until out of the east.  I thought it was a weird rule until we consolidated with another lodge and the WM we'd installed a few months before was presented his PM apron at the first meeting after the merger went into effect.  That particular PM never quite had an out-stallation.

Put that ring on the day of your out-stallation!  It'll be one of your favorite Masonic events as they years pass.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Feb 21, 2014)

The ring looks nice.  I got my MM ring from the same place and the shipping took about 2 1/2 weeks, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 21, 2014)

ThanatosTA said:


> The ring looks nice.  I got my MM ring from the same place and the shipping took about 2 1/2 weeks, so don't hold your breath.



What was your impression of the quality... I am a bit nervous as it is a purchase, sight unseen.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 21, 2014)

I like the ring.
I also agree with the VPM degree not really making someone a PM. That's all tied up in YR tradition of formally having to be an actual PM to receive the Royal Arch degree.
Here, you can get the actual degree and joint the PM's association the day you are installed if you like. Personally, I'd just hold off instead of labeling myself "Past" anything!


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful ring! IMHO, one becomes a Past Master either by dying while in office (not recommended) or by finishing the full term of office to which one was elected, without being suspended, expelled, removed from office, or having charges pending against oneself. The transition to the exalted status of PM occurs when one's immediate successor has been legally installed. Personally, I would not wear the ring until that time.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2014)

As I mentioned in the closing of my initial post, I really have no intention in wearing this ring until after my "outstallation" in June. Maybe other than to check the fit.

I was mainly curious as to what the general populous around the globe thought about wearing the emblem before officially going out of the East. I already get asked about the PTIM lapel pin that I wear since it is very similar to the PM one...

Did anyone notice that this ring features both the standard Past Master sextant and  the "Pennsylvania Past Master" symbol adjacent to the Memento Mori? The combination of the three images almost communicates 3 Times Past...


----------



## Mark Upchurch (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe it better to wait until one has fulfilled a suitable time as such. Past is just that, past! As I have served as master for the third time, it becomes even more clear that the experience is ever changing. As your year comes to a close, you will have a renewed respect for what truly is a past master. VPM is not the same as actually serving the duties and responsibilities of the office. Just my thought.


----------



## Browncoat (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been outspoken on "the ring issue" in other threads. There is no official ruling in most (if not all) jurisdictions on personal jewelry, only local customs...it is merely commemorative. Wear it when YOU want to.

As for the ring itself, I like it. Not my personal style, but it looks neat.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 24, 2014)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Did anyone notice that this ring features both the standard Past Master sextant and  the "Pennsylvania Past Master" symbol adjacent to the Memento Mori? The combination of the three images almost communicates 3 Times Past...



The word "standard" works poorly in many Masonic cases.  I have a PM apron with on design and a PM ring with another because of the different symbols in different jurisdictions.  The 47th problem of Euclid appears in one of the long form lectures so it can be considered an MM symbol.

Three times past, got that tee shirt.  Past in three jurisdictions, though, my wife put her foot down on that.  This year anyways, chuckle.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Feb 24, 2014)

Bro. Stewart said:


> What was your impression of the quality... I am a bit nervous as it is a purchase, sight unseen.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



It is a pretty ring, but I think they used an excellent photographer...

For me, it's a bit on the light side and I worry about it bending if I'm not careful, but I still think it was worth it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 24, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> The 47th problem of Euclid appears in one of the long form lectures so it can be considered an MM symbol.



While I doubt Bro. Crankshaft (you'll have to ask him about that) would get in trouble over it, under GLoTX Law the 47th problem of Euclid is the prescribed symbol of the Committee on Work & its members.

*Art. 12. Regalia.* (in part)
The regalia of members of the Committee on Work shall consist of a symbolic apron. The design of this apron shall be the “47th PROBLEM OF EUCLID.”


----------

